# Help: Can right rescue go to fam with young child?



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

I need advice...again...

Many wonderful people on hearing my story of what I'm looking for and what I need sold me on the concept of looking into rescues. I started out to do that this morning by going to the website of my local rescue org - GSRNE (New England). Turns out they have a policy (listed on their site) of never adopting out dogs to families with children under 7. I have a child who is 3.

So, what do I do now? Is rescue just simply not an option for a family with a child as young as mine? And do I still contact them GSRNE on the off chance that if they get a dog that would suit they might be willing to consider us as a home? And we really could offer a good home...

Trust me, I do understand the policy, but I'm feeling now that I'm going to struggle with this issue constantly if I try to go the rescue route. And it once again makes me feel that a rescue would not be right for my family because of my child.

Please help! I really wanted to try this out...


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

While I understand this policy as a general rule, I cannot imagine that rescue groups would not look at the individual home and judge it independently. I am sure that there are insurance issues ect for them to look at and they want the dog to go to the best forever home possible. I would contact them anyway, explain your home and dynamics to them and see if you can go and meet them. If they are still totally resistant try another group. 
Yes a grown gsd is large and can be energetic but with work and the right dog it could work out beautifully. Try to work with a group that has trainers and behavior experts who volunteer with them. There are many on this forum who will give you sound advise on which rescue to go to and who will help you all they can to make the right choices. Don't give up on the option yet. Wish you lived close to Fl. I have a great friend who is doing rescue and has placed 40+ dogs now in homes with no returns. He is great at matching the dog with the home and also follow through after the placement. Also some of the fosters on this site alone have small children and their dogs would be a great choice since they have already been introduced to small children.

I guess that what I am saying in my long rambling speech is....So proud you want to take a rescue, keep working on it as the local rescue is just the tip of the iceberg with what options are out there. It may take a little while to find the right dog for you but it will bring years of love and will be worth the effort.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Absolutely there are rescues that adopt to families with young kids. The rescue I volunteer with in Austin, TX adopts to families all over the country. While having a 3yr old child wouldn't eliminate you, you can expect to be asked a bunch of questions. Your rescue want to be reassured that you will never leave your dog alone with your young child (seems like a no-duh idea but you'd be surprised). They'll also want to know things like what happens if your child becomes allergic to dogs? Also don't be surprised if they do refuse to adopt you a puppy or adolescent dog. Puppies and young children really aren't the best combination. 


Contact your local rescue, contact other rescues, and be prepared to be asked a LOT of questions.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: Help: Can right rescue go to fam with young ch*

My experience with GSDRNE says don't waste your time even calling. I have young children also and spent half hour on the phone trying to convince them mine would make a wonderful home. No dice - the woman had the nerve to tell me she also did golden retriever rescue and would place a goldie with me in a heartbeat but not a GSD. I called again and spoke to someone else, nearly the same story with out the goldie.

I was quite clear that I have had GSDs my whole life, nearly 40 years experience with 6 german shepherds, 3 of whom were rescues I pulled from shelters and a private home. One of my rescues was a headstrong male, 9s and 10s on the volhard scale. I rehabbed him. Another rescue was beaten by a woman and either stuffed in a crate in the basement or tied out on a short run with a choke chain. I rehabbed him but the scar from that choker never faded. The last rescue was 6 months old and had been on the run for a while, she was completely shattered when I got her. She's a perfect family dog now and you'd never know unless I told you. 

Still, no dice with GSDRNE - the rule is no kids under 7 and they DO NOT make exceptions. Even for someone with my experience and my 6 foot chain link fence.

Soooooo my recommendation to you is find a dog in a shelter. If you find someone in RI or southeastern Ma, I'll even help you evaluate the dog.


----------



## mychance (Oct 22, 2007)

I think the replies you've already gotten cover a lot of good information, but as a GSD rescue volunteer and adopter I wanted to chime in to thank you for your commitment to rescuing, for doing your research, and for being open-minded and flexible. 

Although it does sound like your local rescue has a policy in place and abides by it, policies do differ from group to group. There may be another rescue in your general area or one that works in multiple states that has a different policy about children. You've tapped into a knowledgeable, far-flung community here and they may be able to give you other resources to consider. Going through a shelter is also an option, but be prepared that the personality and temperament you see at the shelter MIGHT not be the same once the dog is in your home. It is really difficult to evaluate in a shelter environment. 

All kinds of GSDs have come to our group because someone failed them at some point. Some are good with kids, some are great. Some are high-drive, some more low-key. They've come from backyard breeders and some of the most recognizable kennel names. You hit the nail on the head . . . it's about finding the "right" one for you and your family.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: k9sarnekoWhile I understand this policy as a general rule, I cannot imagine that rescue groups would not look at the individual home and judge it independently. I am sure that there are insurance issues ect for them to look at and they want the dog to go to the best forever home possible. I would contact them anyway, explain your home and dynamics to them and see if you can go and meet them. If they are still totally resistant try another group.


Unfortunately GSRNE doesn't judge on a case by case basis. They have their rules and they adhere to them. Most people here were either raised with GSDs, are raising their children with GSDs, or both so obviously there are many, many dogs out there that are excellent with children (particularly kids that enjoy being herded).








Another problem I have with this rescue is their refusal to accept dogs from out of the 5 state area while beautiful dogs are being gassed to death weekly in southern shelters.

I'm a New Englander too and I'm sure they have their reasons for their set policy which I guess are just beyond my comprehension. 

To the OP:
Petfinder Search will bring up dogs available through shelters and rescues and will expand the search area as you go. Not sure exactly where you are located but NY has numerous rescues if that's an option for you. Good luck in your search and thanks for not giving up on a rescue immediately after running into a brick wall.


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks for the info on GSRNE. I've been hearing from a number of people that they are quite inflexible in a number of ways, so I'm going other routes, looking for other rescues.

BTW, I'm in Massachusetts for anyone who'd find that info useful.

I'm a bit confused by some of the policies and recommendations I've been getting though. Some rescues I've been to online will only send a dog UNDER 6 mos to a home with a young child, whereas a lot of the info I've heard here is that a puppy is not the best match for a young child. I know there can be issues with older dogs and young children too, but wouldn't you try to be really careful when choosing which adult dog to send to such a home? Odd that there are such divergent views - and I'm a bit confused on the puppy vs. adult thing.

Jenn, thanks a million for the offer to help evaluating! If I end up needing help I'll send you a PM.

I have to say I'm wary of going through a shelter, though of course I'm not utterly ruling it out. I'd rather find a dog that was already being fostered somewhere, or had at least been fully evaluated by a rescue already. If it was just myself and my husband I wouldn't be so wary, but with my 3-yr-old I think that's the way I'll go for now, and see if that route pans out for me.

Thanks for suggesting PetFinder. I went there today and found this lovely lady: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12097657

I wish wish wish I could apply to them right now and get more info on her. Unfortunately, I was just starting my search, and I haven't had time to raise the back end of my fence in my yard yet (they - Pet Matchmaker - like to do a property inspection - can't blame them), so I don't feel I can really apply yet. Most of the fence is 6 ft high, but the back end is only 3 - fine for our corgi but not a GSD. We'll be putting in a higher fence back there ASAP, but that will take a little time. Sigh. Wish I could find out about her...









At any rate, this lovely dog does give me hope that there are nice rescues out there that are possibilities.









Thank you all for your help and suggestions!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Help: Can right rescue go to fam with young ch*

Please avoid bashing GSRNE on this thread. I know that was not your intent, Catherine and I know that GSRNE has rescued many wonderful dogs over the years. Lots of rescues limit their intake to a geographical area and there are good reasons for doing so. 

In answer to your specific questions, Catherine, I think you have a lot of options in terms of age. I wouldn't rule out a puppy, although it will be more work and could be stressful for your child (just read all of the alligator posts on this board!). But I think an older puppy or young adult would also work too. The nice thing about getting a dog a little bit older (in addition to the stuff that has already been mentioned) is that you get a better sense of the dog's temperament and activity level than you do with a very young puppy. 

I also think you are right only to consider dogs in foster homes. The rescues I've worked with have all had foster homes with kids so that you know whether or not the dog is accustomed to kids. You also get a much better idea of what the dog is like in a home environment and, since most foster homes have dogs, whether the dog is good with other dogs. And with a foster home (and a reputable rescue) you have support to, something you don't have with a dog coming out of a shelter. Don't get me wrong--I have pulled from shelters before and it has worked out just fine (and some shelters do a great job with temp testing) but I think in your situation it would be better to adopt a dog out of a foster home. 

Craig's List is also an option, although you have to be really careful about dog's posted on there because often the posters are less than honest about what you're getting. 

Hope this helps! 

And, I know there are some great all breed rescues in MA and I'm sure they must have gsds!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: Help: Can right rescue go to fam with young ch*

I agree with Ruth. GSRNE is a great rescue and they have reasons for their policies. I also agree that a very young puppy or a shelter dog may not be the best idea for your situation. Mainly because you don't always know what you are getting and puppies with very sharp teeth are not the greatest match with young children.

All that being said, I would start checking out other rescues in your area. Even if your fence is not complete, go ahead and start filling out applications with some of the rescues. It will take time for the application to be processed and for them to check references and do a home visit. You can always explain that you are in the process of adding on to the existing fence. This way you will already be approved if they get in a dog that is what you are looking for. 

I don't know if you would be interested in a white GSD, but Echo shepherd rescue has foster homes in your area. You can check out their website at echodogs.org .

Good luck!!!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Help: Can right rescue go to fam with young ch*

I want to also add that if you check the Urgent dog section there are many dogs that need help. Some are not fit for a home with a 3 year old as they will take more work, but some are wonderful shy, calm dogs that just want to be loved. I can tell you that I have had better temperament dogs from a shelter than I have had through the small breeders that do a litter when they need money. You know the semi back yard breeders. The urgent section has at least 30 dogs listed right now. Take a look and see what you think.


----------



## nchgsd (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi. Sorry, there was no intent at all to bash GSRNE in any way. I'm simply choosing a different route because I've been told by a number of people now on this site (and not just on this thread) that the policies they have are not at all flexible. That is their choice, and having worked many years with horses of all different stripes (some of them rescues), I truly do understand and sympathize that their policies and choices have come out of their experiences and knowledge in rescue. Unfortunately, that simply makes them not a fit for my situation, though I truly wish they were, since they are so nearby me and are GSD focused.

Thanks for all the other suggestions. I"m looking into everything right now - GSD rescues and all breed (especially all the ones people here have suggested), I've been reading the Urgent section pretty continually, and I'm going to start looking into breeders next week too.

And thanks for clarifying the puppy/adult thing. I'll just take it on a dog-by-dog basis and see how it goes. Maybe I'll form a clearer picture of what's for me as I go along. I'd love to skip the alligator stage







but at least I've been there once before so I know about it. One of the dogs we had when I was a child was an alligator, and she chewed everything - including all my dollhouse furniture and my mom's paycheck! Didn't want a thing to do with all her nice chew toys...

I'm going off to do my homework now. Thanks again!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

I didn't take it that you bashed GSRNE at all Catherine.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I didn't intend to bash them either - just relate my experience having young children and trying to adopt from them. They're a wonderful organization and I do understand why the rules are what they are. I would have preferred (becuase of my children) to have gone through GSDRNE rather than adopt from a shelter becuase the dogs have been observed more carefully and have had retraining in their foster homes.

We ended up going with a puppy (who I dearly love!) becuase I did not want to deal with rescue issues again with small children in the house. Non of my rescues would have done well in my home at this point - they all needed strong adult attention without little people who also need strong adult attention!


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Rescues generally set rules like this in place after they have gotten burnt. While sometimes rules that rescues have seem arbitrary, there is usually a very good reason behind them. With todays litigious mindset and the reality that a large GSD could hurt a small child they have this rule in place to protect the rescue. Rescue insurance is very expensive and one claim could result in lost insurance which would shut the rescue down. GSRNE is a quality group that has done an excellent job of placing dogs for years.

To the OP, along with the suggestions that you have received, you might also want to contact some local vets. They may also know of dogs who need a home. Petfinder also has a classified section where people post their pets. Make sure you meet the pet where it lives and watch it interact with children at its house. With a small child you definatly want a dog who has been eithered fostered with or raised with small children. 

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

It was my experience with a rescue, too, when my ex husband and I were looking for a dog. We were denied because we did not have a fenced in yard. I was heartbroken cuz I had already fallen in love with a dog they had and it was just my husband and I at the time - no kids yet - and I did not see how they could deny us based solely on not having a fenced in yard since I would take the dog out on a lead anyway.

In any case, I ended up getting a puppy from a breeder and raised her myself and 18 months later when I did have my older daughter had a dog that I had raised to be baby friendly.

I understand why the rescue would not want their dogs to go to certain homes (i.e. no fence, no kids, etc etc) as there are a lot of crazy people out there that would carelessly let the dog run into the street or do no training and end up with a dog that hurt the kids accidentally or any number of other foolish things. I understand both sides of the coin. It sucks, but we have to look at it from their side, too. The rescues dont know you from Mr Irresponsible down the street and they dont want the dog coming back and being bounced around just to "be fair" to everyone.

I would try breeders that maybe have an older dog that they are done breeding and want to place in a home, or a different shelter or go through word of mouth. You could also try doing some volunteer work with this particular rescue so that they get to know you and know that you are going to take care of the dog and your daughter wont be an issue...maybe they would be more apt to budge on their restrictions for you then since they would see that you have time to put into something other than your child.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Catherine good luck in your search! If I can be of any help, please dont hesitate to ask. I personally dont believe in the young children rule, if the particular dog has proven to be good with children, and the home wanting the dog would be a wonderful, experienced family. I have 4 of my own Gsd's, one GSD/Husky. I couldnt imagine a better dog for my daughter to grow up with. They are also around my daycare kids and just love them.


----------

